# Solved: Missing VNETSUP, VREDIR.VXD and DFS.VXD errors win 98 startup



## Impala0405

I just recently had to erase my computer and start over. The computer has windows 98 in it and upon startup I'm getting the 4 following errors:

VNETSUP.EXE
VREDIR.VXD
DFS.VXD
MSNP32.DLL

I'm not sure what they are or how to get rid of them?


----------



## Davey7549

Impala

What is missing or corrupt on your computer are from the "Client for Microsoft Network" group.
To resolve this issue go to start\settings\control panel\network
Once there you will see a window listing items already installed.

(1) If "Client for Microsoft Network" is already showing then click to highlight and select remove. Once removed the system will want to restart. Allow it to restart. Upon restart Windows *may* find the "Client for Microsoft Network" missing and request you to to supply the windows install cd. (If not go to "2")
At this point insert install cd into drive and browse to it. Select CD. System will install. System will want to restart after install. Allow it. All should be OK at this point.

(2) If system does not prompt to reinstall missing "Client for Microsoft Network" then go back to the control panel\network and select "Add" select "Client for Microsoft Network" from drop down box then click OK. System should prompt for CD at this point. Browse to CD and select. System will install. Upon finishing system will want to restart. Allow it.
Hopefully that should install the missing components and all should be well.

Let us know.

Take Care

Dave


----------



## Impala0405

it worked thanks as always you are a saint


----------



## Davey7549

Impala

Glad we at TSG could help! :up:  

Take Care

Dave


----------



## gclifford16

I am having the same issue, however i recently haved moved and have been unable to located my 98 cd's is there anyway other around this.


----------



## Keebler722

I have the same exact problem but i cannot locate my Windows 98 CD. So is there another way for me to get around this and repair these or is there any software you would reccomend to fix these problems free of charge? 

~-~ Bobby(Hope you help and thx if you do)


----------



## TheOutcaste

Welcome to TSG!
It's usually best to start a new thread rather than to pull up an old solved one. Some people don't look at Solved threads, or if they see the first post is a couple of years old they may not bother to look at it; you might get help faster by starting a new thread.

As to the issue, some systems have the Win9x cab files copied to *\Windows\Options\Cabs* (*\Windows\Options\Install* on WinME).
Could be in a different folder, so search the hard drive for *WIN*.CAB*. If you find a folder with 25-75 *.cab files (depends on which Windows version you have), you can point to that folder anytime you are asked for the Win9x CD.

If not, you'll need to borrow/buy a Win98 CD. Make sure it's the right version, as a Win98SE disk won't work on Win98 and vice versa.

Jerry


----------



## Keebler722

OMG thx so much =] it fixed it completely >:O thank you !!! You are a Saint =]


----------

